# starter removal 5000s



## ltnflvr (Aug 11, 2001)

I am having a problem removing the old starter. It is an automatic. So I see a nut in the back and the front has some bizarre looking thing that looks like: 
! !
! ! 
! ! 
! !
And how do you get to the top bolt? Do I need to remove the whole engine or something?!
-Andy


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: starter removal 5000s (ltnflvr)*

DO NOT PULL THE MOTOR TO REMOVE THE STARTER!!!! 
Take off the nut and slide the bolt out. The nut is in a tight spot but is accessible (you can make slighty more than a quarter turn with an open end wrench, it'll be slow but it'll come off). 
Good luck, been there - done that.


----------



## ltnflvr (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: starter removal 5000s (84cgtturbo)*

What about the bottom bolt. It must have been broken off at one point or something. Can I remove that from the nut at the back or do I need to find a way to clamp onto this rectangular looking thing in the front?
-Andy


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: starter removal 5000s (ltnflvr)*

Yes, just loosen the nut and slide the bolt out when the nut is off. The bolt can't turn due to its proximity to the starter.


----------

